# Taking out the old carpet in my Rhino,carpet up date 5/3



## BASSNUT (Oct 18, 2008)

*Well here it is, I just got done taking out all of the old carpet in my alum Rhino, it was very east because most of the glue dried out and turned to dust as you can see, tomorrow I will start scraping and cleaning up the old glue as for know it’s time for a beer. :beer: *


----------



## Cheeseball (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice cleanup job! Planin any mods?


----------



## BASSNUT (Oct 19, 2008)

Cheeseball said:


> Nice cleanup job! Planin any mods?


*No I am keeping it the way it is, I am happy with the way it is for know, mybe some day I will do a Mod to it, I am in no big hurry.*


----------



## Zum (Oct 19, 2008)

That first picture...is that the original carpet?
Looked pretty good in the picture,not so in real life?


----------



## BASSNUT (Oct 19, 2008)

*O ya it looks good it the picture, If you looked at it in real life it's bad, and if you walked on it you can here the old glue crunch *


----------



## BASSNUT (Oct 19, 2008)

*Ok I just got done scraping out the old silicone, my question is should I seal that whole area up again? And if I do will the glue stick to the silicone? The area you see is the rod locker.*


----------



## ben2go (Oct 19, 2008)

3M 4200 or 5200 marine sealant would work better and last longer.You can paint over it also.I would reseal the areas to cut down on water infiltration inside the hull.


----------



## BASSNUT (Oct 19, 2008)

*Thanks for the info, I will pick some up :beer: *


----------



## ben2go (Oct 19, 2008)

BASSNUT said:


> *Thanks for the info, I will pick some up :beer: *




You're :WELCOME:


----------



## BASSNUT (Oct 19, 2008)

*Ok I need more info. The carpet on the right is the old carpet and the one on the left is a sample from Lowe’s. The backing on the old carpet has grooves in it and the sample has none it does have a rubber backing. Do I need carpet that has grooves in it? do you think I will have problems with all the pop rivets after I lay down the carpet? Won’t it show little bumps?*


----------



## ben2go (Oct 20, 2008)

The rubber backing will shed water instead of holding it against the glue, aluminum or wood.The rubber backing will usually hide the rivets pretty well, unless the rivets are really protruding.Have you laid the sample over a rivet and rubbed over it?Since the carpets aren't being streched over the the floors, I don't think they will be noticeable.


----------



## BASSNUT (Oct 20, 2008)

Ya I did put the sample on top of a rivet,there was just a little bump nothing big,I thought about putting flater rivets in but that's just to much work to drill out a 1000 rivets :lol:


ben2go said:


> The rubber backing will shed water instead of holding it against the glue, aluminum or wood.The rubber backing will usually hide the rivets pretty well, unless the rivets are really protruding.Have you laid the sample over a rivet and rubbed over it?Since the carpets aren't being streched over the the floors, I don't think they will be noticeable.


----------



## ben2go (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes it is.I used to be a pilot.One saturday while I was pulling line service and ramp duty at my FBO,Where I worked.I helped re-rivet a Cessna 182 wing.The whole wing,not just one side.We done it by hand because we had to reach through the inspection ports on some of them.It took 3 of us and we rotated who was bucking,who was backing,and who was passing rivets and tools.It took 16 hours to do it.I don't know how many rivets it was but my hands were raw and sore for a week. :LOL2:


----------



## BASSNUT (Oct 20, 2008)

*If I can find the same thickness as the old carpet that would be cool*


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 20, 2008)

you will be fine with the lowes carpet when you trowel the glue down and carpet you wont see the rivets


----------



## BASSNUT (Nov 1, 2008)

*Well after being in the hospital for four days with Diverticulitis the doctor gave me a clean bill of helth this Friday. I didn’t do to much on the boat today I just worked on the boat lids, I got some stuff from work called SoySafe paint stripper this stuff works wonders, after I took off all the paint stripper, I gave the lids just a little rough sanding now the carpet glue will have something good to stick to, I will start on the inside of the boat Sunday, I didn’t want to over do it today because the doctor told me to take it easy. *


----------



## Zum (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks like it did a great job.


----------



## BASSNUT (Nov 2, 2008)

*UPDATE WITH MORE PIC'S*


----------



## dedawg1149 (Nov 2, 2008)

really nice job


----------



## ben2go (Nov 3, 2008)

Whooa!Nice werk.That's a lot cleaner than I plan to get mine.


----------



## russ010 (Nov 3, 2008)

That is for sure some elbow grease work that will pay off tons in the long run! Nice Job!!


----------



## BASSNUT (Nov 3, 2008)

To tell you the truth, it realy was not that much work,most of it is coming off easy because most of the glue has dryed up,the new carpet glue will know have a new clean surface to stick too.


russ010 said:


> That is for sure some elbow grease work that will pay off tons in the long run! Nice Job!!


----------



## BASSNUT (Nov 9, 2008)

*WELL HERE ARE TWO MORE PIC'S, THE ONLY THING I HAVE LEFT IS THE FLOOR AND THAT WILL ONLY TAKE ABOUT A HALF HOUR AND THEN I WILL PULL THE BOAT OUT AND HOSE EVERYTHING OFF
*


----------



## dedawg1149 (Nov 9, 2008)

you will get excellent adhesion cant wait to see it finished


----------



## BASSNUT (Nov 9, 2008)

*I BET IF I TAKE OUT THE BOAT NOW I WOULD GET A BAD SUNBURN :LMFAO: *


----------



## dedawg1149 (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah i put diamound plating in for the bottom of my sea ark and it would burn your feet


----------



## BASSNUT (Nov 9, 2008)

*YEP ALUM GETS HOT!!!!!*


----------



## BASSNUT (Nov 15, 2008)

*Well I just got done cleaning all the old glue off, as you can see in some of the pictures there are two areas where I could not clean off the old glue because that area in between the livewell is to small for me to get anything in there so I installed some wood in between the livewell that way I don’t have to worry about putting carpet down in that tight area. Tomorrow I will scrub down the inside of the boat with acetone to get everything clean that way I will be ready for the carpet, I will get the carpet when I get my vacation check.
*


----------



## BASSNUT (Mar 15, 2009)

*Well after riding my mountain bike around town this weekend I decided to cut out the carpet for the boat, the carpet is not glued down yet; I will start that next weekend that’s if I don’t have to do any overtime. *


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice carpet cutting there! Gonna look great! 8)


----------



## ilinimud (Mar 15, 2009)

Looking good!!


----------



## VA Bassin (Mar 16, 2009)

lookin good!! Rhino boats are very nice boats...All your river smallies guys use them here in the river with a 65hp jet on back! Fun to watch them tackle a set of rapids going up river and dont even look back! Ive seen those guys go in less then 4'' of water where other guys just get stuck! Theres a company here in scottsville , VA that builds them and mods them out. Good luck!


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 17, 2009)

Great work so far.

What kind of glue are you using? Can you use contact cement with that Lowes carpet. I am planning on getting my carpet from Lowes too. Its just down the street, closest place for me to go.


----------



## BASSNUT (Mar 17, 2009)

Im going to use this

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_90891_225004004_225000000_225004000_225-4-4

on the lids i will use contact cement


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking very good there!


----------



## BASSNUT (Apr 7, 2009)

*Well after getting some time off from work I finally finished putting the carpet on the lids and the seat plats. I used contact cement that stuff works grate, this weekend I will start putting the carpet in the boat, I really need to get this done because I am going through withdrawals.*


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great.

I ended up useing the Lowes carpet and contact cement. I love using the contact cement. Its quick and easy.


----------



## CowboyHokie (Apr 8, 2009)

What brand of Contact Cement did you use? I'm getting ready to purchase from Lowes and my carpet will be over aluminum and wood. The Lowes guy recommended something called Henrys and use with trowel.

PS - your rig is shiny and clean - like new.


----------



## BASSNUT (Apr 8, 2009)

*This is what I used on the lids, and this is what I will use for the glue, I used a brush to put the contact cement on, Lowels has both of them*


----------



## BASSNUT (Apr 11, 2009)

*Well I just got done gluing down other parts of the carpet, it’s coming along pretty good, and all I need is some good worm weather and the glue will dry faster. *


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks good! I did the same thing pretty much when gluing the carpet to the metal lid of my storage box; I also used clamps and a good stiff board. I used the Henry 663 I/O glue from Lowe's, and a notched trowel. Got the carpet set, then used a wooden rolling pin to smooth it down.


----------



## BASSNUT (Apr 12, 2009)

*Well this is how I spent my Easter Sunday, I pulled everything off the rod lockers it came out perfect, I finished one of the rod lockers and glued down the carpet on the front casting deck, Monday I will do more.*


----------



## Tunnels (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm fairly new here and getting around to checking out more work that people have done. You're doing a great job. Looks nice. All you're prep work is paying off.


----------



## BLK fisher (Apr 13, 2009)

Hell of a job my friend. Keep it up. Can't wait to see her finished.


----------



## BASSNUT (Apr 13, 2009)

*Thanks guy's I have gotten a lot of good info from this site and a lot of it has helped me. I know it's taking a long time to put the carpet in, there is no way I want to rush this job I have seen other people rush the boat Modifications and they turn out looking bad.
*


----------



## VA Bassin (Apr 13, 2009)

lookin good! did you end up using carpet from lowes??


----------



## BASSNUT (Apr 13, 2009)

*Yep sure did, that marine carpet cost money*


----------



## VA Bassin (Apr 13, 2009)

was it the marine carpet from lowes you used or just the standard backing carpet? looks nice!


----------



## BASSNUT (Apr 13, 2009)

[bIt was the standard indoor outdoor carpet it has nice rubber backing, out here in Calif I called 5 different lowes stores they didn't have any marine type carpet[/b]


----------



## BASSNUT (Apr 13, 2009)

*Had a nice worm day today the glue set good on the front casting deck.*


----------



## BASSNUT (Apr 15, 2009)

*Got the left and right side done
*


----------



## BASSNUT (Apr 18, 2009)

*Woke up early today and did more carpet work, I also had to make something that would hold the end of the rods up when they are in the rod tube's
*


----------



## BASSNUT (Apr 19, 2009)

*Just got done with all the sides, I also installed a boat glove box, Monday I should be ready to put the carpet on the floor and the back*


----------



## ober51 (Apr 19, 2009)

Looking good =D>


----------



## BASSNUT (Apr 20, 2009)

*Just got done with left rod locker*


----------



## fishhead16 (Apr 20, 2009)

Looking good! I hope I can get started on my carpet within a week. [-o<


----------



## BASSNUT (Apr 20, 2009)

Just take your time and it will come out nice and neat 


fishhead16 said:


> Looking good! I hope I can get started on my carpet within a week. [-o<


----------



## BASSNUT (Apr 24, 2009)

*I ordered some flex / lip trim plastic molding to put on the inside lip of the rod lockers, so what do you think? I like it*


----------



## Zum (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks factory...nice job.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 25, 2009)

Great job on the carpeting, and the lip trim looks good also! 8)


----------



## BASSNUT (Apr 25, 2009)

*Thanks, I may not be able to catch fish all the time when I go out, but hell I will look good doing it :lol: *


----------



## caveman (Apr 25, 2009)

You are doing a great job. AND it looks great just remember when your on the lake/river THRER IS NO WORK so just enjoy


----------



## BASSNUT (Apr 25, 2009)

You got that right 8)


caveman said:


> You are doing a great job. AND it looks great just remember when your on the lake/river THRER IS NO WORK so just enjoy


----------



## BASSNUT (Apr 25, 2009)

*Just put the carpet around the livewell...DAM IT LOOKS GOOD =D> *


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 26, 2009)

BASSNUT said:


> *Thanks, I may not be able to catch fish all the time when I go out, but hell I will look good doing it :lol: *




That's my theory also, lol! 8)


----------



## BASSNUT (Apr 26, 2009)

*Ok I am getting close, just got done puting carpet down on the back casting deck and I also pick up some of this stuff called PLASTI DIP SPRAY, it's a synthetic rubber coating, I put some on the underside of the lids I will do the rod locker lids Monday when I get off work.*


----------



## BASSNUT (Apr 27, 2009)

*On the bottom of the front casting deck the front storage area was round, I squared it off, it will be covered with a lid, and I also sprayed the underside of the rod locker lids.*


----------



## ilinimud (Apr 27, 2009)

Lookin good!! Better hurry, the weather is warming up.


----------



## BASSNUT (May 3, 2009)

*Almost there, I got a lot done this weekend I put the carpet around bait tank and also put the last piece of carpet on the floor, put the vents back on and installed the bait tank lid and also the back deck lids. *


----------



## ober51 (May 4, 2009)

Lookin' great!


----------



## BASSNUT (May 10, 2009)

*UP DATE.... *


----------



## Ranchero50 (May 10, 2009)

Wow, looks really nice, what's your opinion of the diamond plate console? Do you get much glare from the sun off it?

The carpet work hass me the most concerned on mine, never messed with it...

Jamie


----------



## BASSNUT (May 10, 2009)

It has a little glare, not much, If you ever do your carpet take your time, you will be happy with the out come


----------



## BASSNUT (May 10, 2009)

*Got the trolling motor batteries back in and all the wiring hooked up,put the fuel tank back. I was looking on line for the Moeller Permanent Fuel Tank Hold Down Kits because the straps for the fuel tank suck,all the sites wanted around 16.00 to 18.00 bucks and plus with shipping and handling I would be spending around 25.00 bucks, so I went to Lowes and only spent 5.00 bucks and made my own Permanent Fuel Tank Hold Down Kit. :lol: *


----------

